
Hydra's OS - tenpoundhammer
http://impressmyself.co/post/130503981094/apparently-hydra-has-its-own-os-screen-cap-from
======
orionblastar
Screen shot is so small, can't read the words.

Marvel already has a "Hail Hydra" comic where Hydra took over the world and
Nomad somehow traveled there and his counterpart is Captain Hydra. Part of
Battleworld and the Secret War.

I think Hydra is using a modified GNU/Linux distro with their own custom GUI
interface. I think Hydra hires hackers to write it for them and recruits them
to secure it so SHIELD can't break into it. They recruit from the anti-
corporate types who don't trust the US government and there seems to be plenty
of those in the MCU. Skye was one of those before she joined SHIELD, and now
she is Daisy aka Quake.

